# Windows 7 For Gaming - Which Version?



## DuckieHo

For gaming... it doesn't really matter.

Just get Home Premium.


----------



## rocketman331

Ultimate's only benefit is the multiple Language Packages and Bitlocker.

I've always preferred Windows 7 Professional x64, but I need to bind to a domain. You should be fine with the Home version.


----------



## Zonet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckieHo;11987372*
> For gaming... it doesn't really matter.
> 
> Just get Home Premium.


If thats the case, then why not Home Basic? What gains will I see with Home Premium?


----------



## Riou

Get Home Premium.

By the way, here is the difference between Home Basic and Home Premium:
Quote:


> 1. Home Basic is cheaper than Home Premium.
> 2. Home Premium is being sold worldwide, while Home Basic is sold only in certain areas.
> 3. Home Premium has full Aero support, while Home basic only has partial support.
> 4. Home Premium is able to create and join a home network, while Home Basic is only capable of joining.
> 5. Home Premium is already equipped with the Windows Media Center, while the Home Basic is not.


----------



## Reflux

Pro has more control, administrative tools and such.

Ultimate is just Pro with all languages built in.

Home Premium has everything you 'need' per say, but not everything you want.

I'd recommend Pro, but I've only used Pro and Ultimate.


----------



## Spct

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Productcompare.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100006587%2050001149%2040000368&IsNodeId=1&bop=And&ActiveSearchResult=True&CompareItemList=368%7C32%2D116%2D754%5E32%2D116%2D754%2DS01%2C32%2D116%2D758%5E32%2D116%2D758%2DS01

I would go pro. best bang for the buck


----------



## maxextz

double post.


----------



## maxextz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxextz;11987483*
> Home Premium is already equipped with the Windows Media Center, *while the Home Basic is not.*


surely this is a plus.

get xp its better for gaming.


----------



## Zonet

Interesting... Anything about Resource hog's between the lot? I want FPS over everything (seen as the system is built around socket 775, and won't be upgrading any time soon.)


----------



## xXjay247Xx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxextz;11987488*
> surely this is a plus.
> 
> get xp its better for gaming.


err no, why would you want a 10 year old OS that runs directx9?


----------



## Zonet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxextz;11987488*
> surely this is a plus.
> 
> get xp its better for gaming.


I'd like to agree, but some games have begun to drop support for XP (just cause 2 is one of them, even though I hated the game.)


----------



## Zonet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXjay247Xx;11987498*
> err no, why would you want a 10 year old OS that runs directx9?


To be fair, I've heard theres not much of a difference between DX9 and 10. Something like DX9 vs DX11 is comparable though... There's a huge leap there.


----------



## fliq

get pro!


----------



## pioneerisloud

Just pick up Home Premium. Windows 7 isn't a resource "hog". Not even Ultimate is. It USES your resources, yes...but it does so to your advantage to make things faster.

You will not notice a framerate difference between XP or 7....any version of either. There might be like 1-5 FPS difference at MOST, and even then, that's nothing.


----------



## Zonet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud;11987532*
> Just pick up Home Premium. Windows 7 isn't a resource "hog". Not even Ultimate is. It USES your resources, yes...but it does so to your advantage to make things faster.
> 
> You will not notice a framerate difference between XP or 7....any version of either. There might be like 1-5 FPS difference at MOST, and even then, that's nothing.


I must admit, GTAIV ran 10x better for me on XP with a Pentium D then it did with this rig running Home Basic. Weird, right? Hmm. *thinks*


----------



## maxextz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zonet;11987590*
> I must admit, GTAIV ran 10x better for me on XP with a Pentium D then it did with this rig running Home Basic. Weird, right? Hmm. *thinks*


its a conspiracy uncle bill wants all your bills.


----------



## Zonet

Bump. I'm going to order one tonight, so all help is appriciated.


----------



## maxextz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zonet;11993819*
> Bump. I'm going to order one tonight, so all help is appriciated.


you dont mention what your using now or even hardware.

if your upgrading to win 7 you will need to get more ram to compensate for that os.dont bother with ultimate its full of crap you will never use but will pay extra for.


----------



## marcz123

Windows 7 Home premium. Anything like Windows 7 ultimate, you will get more different languages and more security features.


----------



## Zonet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxextz;11994538*
> you dont mention what your using now or even hardware.
> 
> if your upgrading to win 7 you will need to get more ram to compensate for that os.dont bother with ultimate its full of crap you will never use but will pay extra for.


It's on the first page. E7500 @3.4Ghz, 6GB RAM, HD4870, TX650.


----------



## luckii

anything but starter...


----------



## steve10

Just go with Home Premium x64.

Some games that are going to be released will recommend a 64-bit OS (like Battlefield 3). I loved Home Premium while I had it; I didn't feel like I was losing any functionality over any other operating system. Plus, with 6 GB of RAM, it's kind of a necessity because a 32-bit OS won't be able to address more than 4 GB.

It sounds like you have everything you want from the "power user" perspective handled with Windows XP.

What I _do_ know is that you will be extremely frustrated with the limited functionality of Home Basic, especially if you decide later on that you want to make this PC your primary one. All in all, Home Premium is a lovely compromise if you want features and affordability.


----------



## SirEsahc

Home Basic because you want the most basic necessities and at the sametime keep Windows very responsive. But if you are looking for that nice sleek Areo theme then I suggest Home Premium. Any version above those 2 is really a crap load of bulk that you would never know/use.


----------



## Blameless

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_7_editions
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zonet;11987497*
> Interesting... Anything about Resource hog's between the lot? I want FPS over everything (seen as the system is built around socket 775, and won't be upgrading any time soon.)


Shouldn't be any perceptible gaming difference between editions. Anything that one has over the others can be disabled.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud;11987532*
> Just pick up Home Premium. Windows 7 isn't a resource "hog". Not even Ultimate is. It USES your resources, yes...but it does so to your advantage to make things faster.


Windows 7 is impressively fast, for how bloated it is.

I've yet to see an appreciable difference in performance between 7 and XP x64.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zonet;11987590*
> I must admit, GTAIV ran 10x better for me on XP with a Pentium D then it did with this rig running Home Basic. Weird, right? Hmm. *thinks*


Were all settings equal? How much RAM was in the Pentium D system? 32 or 64-bit OS?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirEsahc;12051984*
> Home Basic because you want the most basic necessities and at the sametime keep Windows very responsive. But if you are looking for that nice sleek Areo theme then I suggest Home Premium. Any version above those 2 is really a crap load of bulk that you would never know/use.


OP could probably get away with Home Basic x64.

Personally, I use features that can't be found in anything less than Pro.


----------

